# iPhone 7+ Portrait Mode and save RAW?



## Kennis (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

I've trying to figure out if I can use the Portrait Mode (the bokeh effect) on the iPhone 7+ AND save a RAW file using LR Mobile.

I know that I can use the telephoto lens in the LR Mobile app, but that is not the same as using the Portrait Mode. 

So far I think the answer is no, but I'd love a confirmation.

Thanks,
Kennis


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 5, 2017)

Portrait Mode only returns a JPEG


----------

